# Finally shot a Glock and I like it..



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Well, well, well...My interest in guns starts first with the way the gun looks before I try handling it or shoot it. And I admit that Glocks were at the bottom of the list in that domain (to me). Nothing personla but the block shaped slide never appealed to me t even look at one or hold it in my hand..Well today i broke that barrier and shot a rental glock 17 in 9mm. It took me about 5 rounds to accustom to the trigger, coming from a backround of shooting DA/SA for targets, the transition to the striker medium loaded trigger was fast..My grouping at 10 yards was beyond expectations..I tried it at 15 yards and Wow..Extremely tight groups within 2.5 in..The gun definitely pass my book, and I liked it..What I liked also is that I am getting good at handling different guns..BUt credit has to be given to the Glock..The Glock 17 is sweet. My hat off for the Glock..It is on my wish list now. I have quite few full size guns, but there is always room for good ones..It is for sure a fun gun to shoot.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

I forgot to mention that I have an XDM 9mm and the Glock 17 reminded me of the XDM 9 but some how my grouping in the Glock were tighter than the XDM 9..Just an observation..Besides I don't shoot my XDM9 as much so I have to try the XDM 9 and the Glock 17 side by side whenever I have the chance to compare both performances.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Sounds like you went in with an open mind, and the Glock surprised you by doing what it does best; functioning as a reliable and very shootable tool. If more folks did this, then Glocks would be more popular than ever!

As full-time Glockers are fond of saying, Welcome to the Dark Side! :mrgreen:
(referring to the non-reflective matte-black finish on the original Glocks)


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

jimmy said:


> I forgot to mention that I have an XDM 9mm and the Glock 17 reminded me of the XDM 9 but *some how my grouping in the Glock were tighter than the XDM 9*


You sound like me a while back. I had 2 XDs and was wanting to try something with a smaller grip. I was looking into a G36 until one day at the range a guy next to me had one. Keep in mind I had thousands of rounds through my XDs and lots of dry fire practice. The guy let me shoot his G36 and I blew out the center of his target. I couldn't believe it. The gun just "fit" my hand better. Needless to say, I don't own the XDs anymore and carry my Glock. :mrgreen::smt023

ETA: I've heard people comment both ways, but the Glock trigger feels better to me as well.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Thank DJ for welcoming me to the Dark side 

Beefy, you don't know what you did to me..Now I am weighing my options of sellingmy XDM 9 and buy the Glock 17..That's too dary for me..I want to try them side by side and convince myself of the decision befor I do it..But hearing your story has encouraged me that my observation is some how reliable and bot just a feeling..I'll dig in this more before I rush to an impulse reaction..The XDM 9 looks sexy, but if I can prove out that I shoot the Glock better, then a decision has to be made.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

jimmy said:


> Thank DJ for welcoming me to the Dark side
> 
> Beefy, you don't know what you did to me..Now I am weighing my options of sellingmy XDM 9 and buy the Glock 17..That's too dary for me..I want to try them side by side and convince myself of the decision befor I do it..But hearing your story has encouraged me that my observation is some how reliable and bot just a feeling..I'll dig in this more before I rush to an impulse reaction..The XDM 9 looks sexy, but if I can prove out that I shoot the Glock better, then a decision has to be made.


That's exactly what I did actually. I shot my XDSC alongside the G36 for a while and I couldn't justify keeping the XD at that point. Everyone is different, but this worked for me. :smt023


----------



## DEVILDOG24 (May 5, 2009)

I have a g20,g29, and g23. The 23 feels great in my hand and shoots great,but the 29 is the one i find i like to cc the most. I like'em all though, they're all favorites.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

*yepp ... here what happened*

A continuation to this thread is a new thread..check it out:

http://handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=20555


----------



## precisioncg (Jun 10, 2009)

*G26*

I'm the same. I'm a big fan of the XD by Springfield. Recently I was in the market for a subcompact and ended up gettng the G26. I never liked the look or feel of the Glock. I couldn't believe how shootable the Glock was. WOW!!! In a few weeks I'm going to look into picking up a new .40 and will give serious consideration into getting the G22 over the Springfield.


----------

